

Ask HN: Running your own mail/calendar/newsreader - beagle3

I like the idea of having a synchronized mail server (a-la IMAP), calendar (that syncs with multiple devices), and newsreader (that keeps track of what I read on multiple machines). I like to be able to access them from multiple client machines and/or through the web. And google has it all for free! Well, except for Dropbox, which google doesn't have (but Dropbox does).<p>But I like to own my own data, usage habits, mail contents, etc. I'm willing to pay some $10-$20 a month to get that if I can't get it in free software.<p>But I can't find a reasonable solution, paid or free, that I can run on my own server.<p>I've tried, at some point or the other, the packages below, and I wasn't satisfied. Newer versions might be better - please list your solutions below so we can all enjoy them.<p>Services sought:<p>mail; calendar; newsreader; document store; bookmarks; mobile device synchronization of mail/calendar; dropbox-like<p>- Citadel/UX: only mail+calendar, no working device sync.<p>- Zarafa: clunky and slow, no newsreader or bookmarks<p>- SparkleShare: dropbox only, no windows support.<p>- newsblur: feed reader only, no mobile device sync<p>If you're running your own system outside of google/dropbox, what are you using?
======
tobylane
1) <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_mail_servers> 2)
<http://www.gregwestin.com/webdav_for_ical.php> For Macs, I think this is what
I did a few years ago 3) I know your fear, I use Instapaper.

------
mahmud
I admined Postfix with a bunch of web GUIs, some of them fairly "Outlook-
like". I made my living doing that and I'm still happy to consult on email &
deliverability.

Having said that, my professional advice to you is DON'T.

If someone else wants to admin your email for a fee or for free, LET THEM.

------
thenerduk
Bit of a high price point but I've had very good experience with Kerio
Connect. It's similar to Microsoft Exchange but has much better compatibility
(Can be run on Linux, UNIX or Windows) and supports many more protocols and
features

------
jolan
mail: postfix (SMTP) + dovecot (IMAPS) + roundcube (webmail) + z-push (push
email)

calendar: DAViCal

